# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Αγορά καινούριου router (εάν χρειάζεται)

## AirMagic

Καλημέρα σε όλους πρώτα απ'όλα,χρόνια πολλά και καλά και με το καλό να έρθει το 2018 με υγεία πάνω απ'όλα για όλους,είμαι καινούριο μέλος και έπειτα από αρκετή αναζήτηση στο google σας "πέτυχε" το μάτι μου οπότε είπα στον εαυτό μου "why not" και έκανα την εγγραφή μου. Ακόμα μαθαίνω την ωραία αυτή σελίδα και ελπίζω να γίνω κι εγώ μέλος της παρέα σας. Πάμε λοιπόν....

Έχω εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια Hellas Online(HOL)και πλέον χρησιμοποιώ μόνο φορητό υπολογιστή λόγω του ότι μετακινούμαι συνεχώς οπότε ο πύργος δεν μου έκανε πλέον. Δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο από τον παροχέα μου,ούτε αποσυνδέσεις,ούτε πάνω-κάτω με την ταχύτητα,ούτε μπουκώματα(errors). Στο δίκτυο συνδέομαι εγώ και καμιά φορά οι δικοί μου να χαζέψουν τίποτα(τι σου κάνουν τα γεράματα) Θεωρητικά 24αρα μου έχουν δώσει άλλα όσες φορές έχω δει στη σελίδα του ρουτερ μου κλειδώνει κάθε φορά περίπου στα 7 με 7,5mbps down και περίπου στο 0,8 με 1 up και είναι πάντα σταθερά τα νούμερα αυτά με αποκλείσεις που υπάρχουν σε όλους. Τελευταία έψαχνα για aftermarket ρουτερ που θεωρητικά "ξεκλειδώνουν" την ταχύτητα σε σχέση με το εργοστασιακό ρουτερ και αν θα μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει παραπάνω από ότι το εργοστασιακό. Και σκεφτόμουν,αν έπαιρνα ένα καινούριο καλό ρουτερ με 70-100 ευρώ θα υπήρχε διαφορά όντως η καλύτερα να τα είχα φάει σε πιτόγυρα;(χαχαχαχα) Η γραμμή που έχω είναι PSTN,από το αστικό κέντρο είμαι περίπου στα 680 μέτρα και το ρουτερ που έχω από τη HOL είναι το Netfaster 3

Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω και από τη σελίδα του ρουτερ μου με στοιχεία από τη σελίδα ADSL->STATUS που ίσως σας βοηθήσουν στο να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σαςrouter.png

----------


## kioan

Καλώς ήρθες!

Για να κλειδώνει τόσο χαμηλά το router, το πιθανότερο είναι πως όντως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Το έχεις αναφέρει στον πάροχο ως βλάβη;
Το ότι είσαι κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο δυστυχώς δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Υπάρχουν περιοχές ακόμα και σήμερα δίπλα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας όπου τα καλώδια από το αστικό κέντρο έως το καφάο είναι αρχαία, με υφασμάτινη επένδυση και άρα δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις και πολλά!

----------


## moutoulos

Επίσης να αναφέρω οτι "σήμερα" οι πάροχοι (πλέον) δίνουν σχετικά καλά routerάκια ... οπότε αν αλλάξεις
με κάποιο aftermarket μην περιμένεις τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Όλα αυτά βέβαια σε σχέση πάντα με τα 80€ που
 θα έδινες.

Ασφαλώς και έχεις "θέμα" με την γραμμή σου ...

----------


## AirMagic

> Καλώς ήρθες!
> 
> Για να κλειδώνει τόσο χαμηλά το router, το πιθανότερο είναι πως όντως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Το έχεις αναφέρει στον πάροχο ως βλάβη;
> Το ότι είσαι κοντά στο αστικό κέντρο δυστυχώς δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Υπάρχουν περιοχές ακόμα και σήμερα δίπλα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας όπου τα καλώδια από το αστικό κέντρο έως το καφάο είναι αρχαία, με υφασμάτινη επένδυση και άρα δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις και πολλά!



Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε να το δηλώσω ως βλάβη,άλλα δεν είχα θέματα με το ιντερνετ η τη γραμμή δηλαδή θόρυβο στο τηλέφωνο,αποσυνδέσεις κτλπ. Είχα κάνει μια μικρή έρευνα ότι ρουτερ τρίτου κατασκευαστή θεωρητικά,ίσως να μπορούν να συγχρονίσουν καλύτερα και να πιάσουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες,άλλα θα πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο στη HOL από αύριο να τους εξηγήσω τι παίζει και να στείλουν τεχνικό. Κάτι σημαντικό που δεν ανέφερα στο αρχικό μου post,ποιο παλιά είχα wind και κλείδωνε 12αρα και μερικές φορές,μπορεί να χτύπαγε και 15αρα.

----------


## AirMagic

> Επίσης να αναφέρω οτι "σήμερα" οι πάροχοι (πλέον) δίνουν σχετικά καλά routerάκια ... οπότε αν αλλάξεις
> με κάποιο aftermarket μην περιμένεις τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Όλα αυτά βέβαια σε σχέση πάντα με τα 80€ που
>  θα έδινες.
> 
> Ασφαλώς και έχεις "θέμα" με την γραμμή σου ...



Κι εγώ αυτό ήξερα,άλλα θεωρητικά ένα ρουτερ που παίρνει πακέτα ο πάροχος με 5 και 20 ευρώ σε σύγκριση με ένα που κάνει 70 και 100 ευρώ προφανώς υπάρχει καλύτερος συγχρονισμός(θεωρητικά). Θα το δηλώσω σαν βλάβη στη HOL να δω τι παίζει.

----------


## kioan

Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού δε θα δεις και ιδιαίτερη διαφορά (αν δεις).
Εκεί που διαφέρει ένα φθηνό router από ένα καλό, είναι στις δυνατότητες για να υποστηρίξει σωστά πολλούς clients από το  LAN. Ένα καλό router με πολύ μνήμη μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μεγάλο αριθμό από sessions και δεν πρόκειται να γονατίσει αν μοιράζει τη σύνδεση σε πολλούς υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## AirMagic

> Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού δε θα δεις και ιδιαίτερη διαφορά (αν δεις).
> Εκεί που διαφέρει ένα φθηνό router από ένα καλό, είναι στις δυνατότητες για να υποστηρίξει σωστά πολλούς clients από το  LAN. Ένα καλό router με πολύ μνήμη μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μεγάλο αριθμό από sessions και δεν πρόκειται να γονατίσει αν μοιράζει τη σύνδεση σε πολλούς υπολογιστές ταυτόχρονα.



Λοιπόν τους πήρα το μεσημέρι ένα τηλέφωνο,τους εξήγησα ότι είπαμε εδώ,μου άλλαξε ένα προφιλ και του ανθρώπου του έκανε εντύπωση γιατί τόσο χαμηλά,μου λέει στο χάρτη που είδε ότι έχει καλά καλώδια εδώ,και το καλώδιο είναι ευθεία μέχρι το αστικό κέντρο και η γραμμή είναι σταθερή θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να βαράω 15αρα. Τέλος πάντων μου άλλαξε προφίλ και και τώρα συγχρονίζει στα 15,7,μπορούσε να μου βάλει και γεμάτη 16αρα άλλα για να μην αρχίσουν τα disconnects και τα όργανα το αφήνουμε σε 15,7 και αφήνει ανοιχτή τη βλάβη και μου είπε να το παρακολουθήσω αν κάνει νούμερα(αποσυνδέσεις,μπουκώματα,θόρυβο στο τηλέφωνο κτλπ). Όσον αφορά για το ρουτερ,μου είπε προς το παρών να το αφήσουμε εφόσον ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα. Παραθέτω και ένα screenshot με τον νέο συγχρονισμό,να αναφέρω επίσης ότι ανέβηκε αρκετά ο θόρυβος στο DOWNSTREAM στο NOISE MARGIN & ATTENUATION αντίστοιχα,μου είπε να ρίχνω και ματιές σε αυτό. 


router3.png

----------

